# New Soap



## AngelMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

I was so impatient to get this soap out of the mold today!  Thank goodness it looks like it turned out good.  It is Lemon Grass with a Green Tea Swirl.  This is the first time I have divided the batter and mixed something different into one half.  Quite fun!


----------



## Dorado (Oct 1, 2012)

Lovely  :clap:


----------



## BubblyRose (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice. Makes me want to scrub with it now.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Genny (Oct 1, 2012)

Turned out beautifuly


----------



## Hazel (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree the soap turned out lovely.


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks!   Now to keep myself busy until I can use it.......guess I will just have to work on making more soap  :wink:


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 7, 2012)

This is one of the soaps I made last week.  I seperated the batter into 3 parts.  Left one plain, added a little Spirulina powder to one, and even more Spirulina powder to the third.  I completely forgot to add the Tea Tree oil and Vitamin E oil before seperating the batter into the 3 parts.  So I tried to add equal parts to each of them.  It came together fine and I decided to try putting it in the oven right after putting into the mold.  I had never tried that before.  I wasn't too thrilled with the results.  It produced a layer of tiny bubbles over the entire surface that was in contact with the mold.  That has never happened when I just did regular CP.   But I was able to trim away the bubbles by using a very sharp knife and removing a thin layer.  That actually helped reveal more of the pretty pattern.  And the medicinal smell is a little strong for me.  Although it has started to mellow already.  The good news is the feel of the bars are so silky soft!!!  

But there are a few changes in order.  Next time I am only going to do 2 colors.  Having the light green just makes the pattern look out of focus to me.  And I need a 'Prettier' scent     So I got some Cucumber-Melon that I really like.  And of course I will just do it regular CP.  Even with needing the changes I am excited to try the bars I made when they are ready!!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 7, 2012)

AND there are a few small 'dots' of the powder that didn't get incorporated completely..........so I will have to ensure that doesn't happen either.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 9, 2012)

love them both


----------



## judymoody (Oct 9, 2012)

You're on a roll!  They are both beautiful.


----------



## egirlxx7 (Oct 10, 2012)

very beautiful!


----------



## soapcakes (Oct 10, 2012)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks!!!  I am rebatching a Rosemary Lavender tonight!  Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## dirrdee (Oct 11, 2012)

beautiful soaps...great job!!!


----------



## deb8907 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful soaps, love the colors!


----------



## drealmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful soaps! How did you do the second swirl?


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 15, 2012)

I did kind of a column swirl technique.  Although a bit difficult with the slab mold that I have.  It has small raised ridges on the bottom to mark where to cut the bars.  So balancing an item to pour over was messy to say the least.  And the swirls didn't show on the bottom of the bars so well until they were trimmed.  I found a youtube video that gives a demonstration if you haven't seen it.  Its pretty simple.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aqtL8sy1qs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aqtL8sy1qs[/ame]
In case I didn't copy/paste correctly you can just do a search for column swirl cp soap and there are lots of videos to spark creative ideas.

I want to find an unused dresser drawer to use as a slab mold!!!!!  I am CHEAP!


----------



## drealmo (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks so much. I'm going to try and do it. It looks so pretty!


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 20, 2012)

I made a second batch of my Lemon Grass & Green Tea Soap.  The problem I saw with the first batch was that the tea was just too big. And not enough of a contrast between the light and dark.  So I ground down the tea in the coffee grinder and put it through a much finer mesh strainer.  When I made this second batch I added 2 tsp of the very fine green tea to part of the soap mixture.  WOW!  It came out really DARK!  I am hoping after this cures that it doesn't BLEED tea all over in the bath tub.  Hahaha!!!  I had a bit too much of the tea mixture so I did a little circular soap with that.  I figure I can try that by itself once its cured and see if it bleeds.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2012)

Those look great! I love the swirls!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 20, 2012)

I likie I likie


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you!  Making soap is SuPER FuN!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I don't really like the green tea in the finished soap.  Its still too big, which equals scratchy.  So either I will ditch the idea, or grind in super fine in a Mortar &P then use a little less also.  The soap itself though is nice.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 12, 2013)

*One nice, One UGLY!*

I got to try out the new molds that Superman made for me.  One batch in each mold.  This one is by far my fav!  The other batch makes me want to rush to the store to by some FELTING supplies!!!  Hahaha!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## deg195 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Angelmamma- I love your soaps- they are beautiful!
I recently made some really ugly soap and thanks to your post 
I will soon be felting the bars....Never thought about it before...Thanks
for the idea...Barb


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 12, 2013)

deg195 said:


> Hi Angelmamma- I love your soaps- they are beautiful!
> I recently made some really ugly soap and thanks to your post
> I will soon be felting the bars....Never thought about it before...Thanks
> for the idea...Barb


 

I love the idea too, though I have still to try it.  I just might this next week though.  I have some older bars that I don't like the scratchy feel of.....so they would be good ones to try it out on.  If you do I hope you post pics so we can see.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 12, 2013)

Pardon my stupid question..

When you say green tea swirl, did you just use regular ol' green tea?

I've been tempted to soap with teas.

They all look amazing!


----------



## deg195 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Angelmomma- I have already googled it and it doesn't seen too hard.  My "ugly" soap still has about a 12 days to fully cure.  I will wait to make sure it is fully cured- not sure if one has to but just to be on the safe side.  I will definitely post pics -> if you felt b4 me please post as well...  
The f.o is tooth fairy dust from NG.  I am going to try to find pink wool with a stripe of darker pink around it.  I am also going to talk to the folks in the store and try to make a heart on it too...
Depending how productive I am tomorrow I might have to find some wool and practice on some old soap...If I do I will definitely let you know how it went...
Cheers for now,
Barb


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 12, 2013)

*Yes!!*



LovelyMalia said:


> Pardon my stupid question..
> 
> When you say green tea swirl, did you just use regular ol' green tea?
> 
> ...


 
They do look good.....BUT......the tea is too scratchy for me, even the second batch which was ground alot finer.  I think it would work out alot better to make a strong infusion of whatever kind of tea into some olive oil.  Then the tea oil could be added to the whole batch or just part, then swirled......whatever your imagination can imagine


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 12, 2013)

And Barb the Green Tea Swirl soap is one that is cured and I would like to try the felting on


----------



## sunfloweracres (Jan 12, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I got to try out the new molds that Superman made for me. One batch in each mold. This one is by far my fav! The other batch makes me want to rush to the store to by some FELTING supplies!!! Hahaha!!!!:thumbdown:


 
 Both have beautiful swirls, nice job!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 12, 2013)

sunfloweracres said:


> Both have beautiful swirls, nice job!


 
Thanks!  The column pour is great fun!


----------



## deg195 (Jan 12, 2013)

oh, I love how that one looks...some folks (present company) like exfoliating soaps... A girl at work says the more exfoliating the better- lol  Well, I am curious if felted soap is scratchy (never used it...)  We'll definitely have to compare notes...


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 12, 2013)

I was wondering a bit about the texture of the felting material too.  Its not that I don't like exfoliating soaps.  Its just that the tea pieces don't soften at all in the water.  Like Oatmeal that is rough ground will soften a bit in the shower and its exfoliating, yet not scratchy........to me at least.


----------



## lsg (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice soaps!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 13, 2013)

Angel Mom nice job all the soap is beautiful !  I had to laugh that you think the ground tea is to rough, I put coffee grinds in my coffee hand soap but my family likes it in the shower  everybody is different .


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

lsg said:


> Very nice soaps!


 
Thanks


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Angel Mom nice job all the soap is beautiful !  I had to laugh that you think the ground tea is to rough, I put coffee grinds in my coffee hand soap but my family likes it in the shower  everybody is different .


 
Well, the edges of the pieces are sharp......and I am a Pansy   No, really I actually do like the medium pieces of oats, love the fine ground oats.......I plan on trying the coffee(fine-ish ground), poppy seeds and cornmeal.  Since I garden constantly all spring, summer, fall.....I need to get onto that gardeners soap pronto. 


And I bought 2 packages of felting yesterday.  Though my husband is like, Really, whats the point.  Party Pooper!  Anyway I am determined to have fun at it.  I have been looking at designs to get ideas.  Have some of my own.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 15, 2013)

Angelmomma- Update on the felted soaps...Left a bar in the shower (I have not used it yet) and I get this text from my 16 year old son... "This soap rocks- I love it!!!" I had no idea what he was talking about.  turns out he used the felted soap and loves it - I mean brought up it two other times.  He never uses bar soap in the shower (only shower gel).  I am so excited that he is a fan of real soap in the shower now... - it just needed a sweater (lol).  I guess you just never know.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 16, 2013)

deg195 said:


> Angelmomma- Update on the felted soaps...Left a bar in the shower (I have not used it yet) and I get this text from my 16 year old son... "This soap rocks- I love it!!!" I had no idea what he was talking about.  turns out he used the felted soap and loves it - I mean brought up it two other times.  He never uses bar soap in the shower (only shower gel).  I am so excited that he is a fan of real soap in the shower now... - it just needed a sweater (lol).  I guess you just never know.


 
Congratulations!  It really is hard to please these kids sometimes.  I felted a couple of bars the other day.  I can now use the soap.  BUT that felting job was not the prettiest!  Guess I will need to do more practicing. The kids have a bad weather day off of school today.  I think I will let them try their hand too.  I really do love the gentle scrub of the felt.  Its perfect.


----------



## deg195 (Jan 16, 2013)

what a great kids project!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 29, 2013)

A soap I made a couple of days ago.  My girls LOVE that it has glittered tops   It has alkanet infused oil for the color.  I am looking forward to seeing how the color looks in a couple of weeks.


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great soaps!  Both look wonderful!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty. I'm loving the effects alkanet makes. What did you scent it with?


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 29, 2013)

Mostly Lavender EO, but with some Orange 5x and a touch of Rosemary EO.  Its nice because its a little more complex than just plain Lavender but I don't know if most people would be able to pick out the second 2.  I have a few friends that love Lavender and I am thinking this one will make a nice gift for them. 

I used 12 ounces of alkanet infused oil in a 75 ounce(oils) batch.  The alkanet infusion was a quart jar with olive oil, and 2 Tablespoons of the ground alkanet powder added.  It has been infusing for quite some time now.......weeks.  I made sure to not disturb the powder in the bottom of the jar when it was time to make the soap.  I just poured the colored oil off the top so hopefully no flecks appear in the soap.


----------



## sue1965 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think they both look amazing!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 29, 2013)

Its two pictures of the same soap.  I know the pics aren't that great but I was in a hurry and took them with my phone.  The first pic is the cut bars and the second is the whole loaf before cutting.  I think this recipe would look pretty with a white or cream colored imbed, like a heart :smile:


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 12, 2013)

*2 week old baby girl*

After 2 weeks the Lavender Abyss soap is looking very nice!  Very firm and only a slight color change.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

Really nice! Your good at the swirls. It's always fun adding stuff to soaps like tea. My tea soaps are a little scratchy but I like them like that. I finely ground and sifted mine too


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 12, 2013)

The swirls done on the Lemon Grass & Green Tea soap was a super easy method.  It was a slab mold.  I chose a few 'spots' on the bottom of the mold.  I did about a 3 second pour on each spot, then followed with a similar pour of the second batter right right in the center on the same spots.  I repeated until done.  It creates circles inside of circles inside of circles.  But the 'spots' begin to press up against each other and make further swirlings.  That would make it look a bit more random maybe.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 20, 2013)

If I keep this up we may be knee high in soap before long 8)  Maybe when the weather warms up a bit more I will get busy with the garden.  OH!  That reminds me I want to make a soap for my hands when they have been taking abuse in said garden.  I aim to post pics tonight of a few of my latest batches.  Today I made one with fresh banana in it.  I will have to wait a couple of days though to see how that one comes out because its in the freezer as to avoid gel.  Hope it works out not gelling and having the banana.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

I love all your soaps. Anxious to see your banana one!
Another gardener here hoping spring gets here before I am buried alive in soap.:-D


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 20, 2013)

Buttermilk Baby Soap

A simple Bastile with buttermilk and a little added sugar.  Since its about 50% Olive Oil its going to need a longer cure.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

looks so good!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 20, 2013)

*Creamy Petals & Oats*

This is an unscented gentle soap that I came up with for my friend and her daughter to try.  They have delicate skin.  The additives are Cream, Calendula infused oil, Local Honey, and in the top layer-finely ground oats.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 20, 2013)

*Peppermint & Tea Tree*

This is a pic of a bar I posted earlier all cleaned up.  The second picture also has a second bar that is made from the same recipe with the blue oxide omited.  Unfortunately I must admit to myself that it is very unattracive to me compared to the first.  Hope no one minds the blue oxide!  Because thats how its going to be made from now on!


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

I love them both.
How and when do you clean them up? I have not done that to any yet. I will be giving some away . I probably should try to.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 20, 2013)

*Peek*

This is a peek at the top of the Vanilla Banana Smoothie.  The bottom layer has ground vanilla beans added and the top has TD.  Not sure what it will come out smelling like after the cure.......with the vanilla, banana and EOs(Patch, Orange5x, Listea).  It sure smells great right now!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

These look great AngelMomma. Do they smell at all with the honey and oats? I bet they woud smell great with a honey and oat fragerence!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

hlee said:


> I love them both.
> How and when do you clean them up? I have not done that to any yet. I will be giving some away . I probably should try to.


 
After 1week or more.  When it is a bit more dry.  I just use a vegetable peeler and bevel the edges on some bars.  And if there are any shreds hanging on here or there I just wipe them off.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

You're posting faster then me, lol!  I like both the blue and natural bars and the top of the soap.  Who am I kidding, I just LOVE soap!   Off to soap now!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> These look great AngelMomma. Do they smell at all with the honey and oats? I bet they woud smell great with a honey and oat fragerence!


 
The one with the Oats in the top layer does smell of oats!  I noticed it when I was cutting it this morning.  I don't know if it will keep the smell or not though.  Since its still fresh I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh that banana looks great!
I don't have anything to puree a banana with. 
I have a malt maker:???: and a rolling pin and plastic bag:???:


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

hlee said:


> Oh my gosh that banana looks great!
> I don't have anything to puree a banana with.
> I have a malt maker:???: and a rolling pin and plastic bag:???:


 

It totally was NOT that high tech.  I mashed it a bit with a fork.  Then pressed it through a fine strainer with a large spoon.  I mixed the banana with the cream and then strained it again because I spotted a little piece of something dark.....they were pretty ripe.


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Good to know! 
 It never stops does it?


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

No it doesn't!  The banana soap was just a whim today when I noticed how ripe they were. And I have 5 other design/fragrance combos that I have waiting in the soapy wings of my mind


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

I took a peek while switching from the freezer to the fridge.  My oh MY!  So far so good.


----------



## SueSoap (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice-looking soaps!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you Sue


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

oh that looks really good! I have a banana FO someone recommended here and wish I had time to make it today after seeing your awesome banana.
Maybe, hopefully, tomorrow.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 22, 2013)

*Banana Smoothie Cut*

I took this banana soap loaf out of the fridge after being chilled for 41hrs.  No partial gel visible.  I think it looks great.  The only thing I have been thinking about from the start........vanilla FO browns.  So I'm thinking there may be some browning from the ground vanilla.  The only question is how much and will it make the soap look unappealing.  I hope not!  It smells neat too :smile:

Its hard to get the true color with a phone.  But the close up pic is more like the real color.


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2013)

That looks wonderful. I love the tops!


----------



## hlee (Feb 22, 2013)

I am so wanting this great looking banana!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 12, 2013)

*Sandalwood & Rose*

I finally got a decent hanger swirl!


----------



## hlee (Apr 12, 2013)

oh , I just love all of these!


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, I love these!  I really like the tops also!  I also was perusing your past pictures and I have to say that you have some lovely soaps!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 12, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW! I am in love with your banana soap. Its looks extremely creamy!
And the hanger swirl looks AH-MAZING! I am jealous of all your soapy talent


----------



## newbie (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow! I particularly love the tea one you did with a bit of coffee in it. It looks fabulous! They all look good but that one is my favorite.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Just wonderful guess that new hanger is working great!


Wait was that you, I might be confused!:crazy:


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 12, 2013)

:-D  Thank you all so much for your kindness!!!  

And yes Pepsi that was me with the fish tank tubing and the hanger, LOL!


----------



## Pilar (Apr 12, 2013)

Why I like everything you do? Will we be family?


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 12, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Why I like everything you do? Will we be family?


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just beautiful!  Congrats! on a perfect hanger swirl.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks deb


----------



## christinak (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess I have to figure out how to felt soap.....to cover up my ugly ones!


----------



## ewenique (Apr 13, 2013)

Bet they smell a good as they look!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 13, 2013)

christinak said:


> I guess I have to figure out how to felt soap.....to cover up my ugly ones!


 
Well, as it turns out, I'm not too great at felting.  HAHAHA!!!  So we will just have to use our ugly soaps ourselves

What I did find that works good for me is a crochet soap saver bag.  But the yarn has to be 100% wool.  Then as the bar/soap scraps is used up the bag tightens up in the hot water and its not all 'loosey goosey' like a cotton bag.  I like the texture of the wool and sure do wish that I was _AUTOMATICALLY PROFICIENT in felting.  _Oh well.  One of my mottos, "Know yourself, do what your good at and be honest with yourself"  So in light of that motto.

I suck at felting.:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 13, 2013)

ewenique said:


> Bet they smell a good as they look!


 
I really like MOST of them.  There are a few of the EO combos though that next time I will tweek a bit.  Just to improve them a bit more.


----------



## AngelMomma (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, it seems the Banana soap is going to have to be made again.  Everyone has taken all the bars that are left!  My sister said that the nephews (young) like the "tickly" bar.  It seems the scrubby action of the vanilla beans is giving them a nice gentle scrub.  They kept giggling when she was washing their feet, lol.  I am surprised that the vanilla beans didn't really discolor the soap like I thought it would.  

We have named it The "Scrubby Banana" Soap  Hahaha!


----------

